# Camover in Berlin



## Permafrost (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/01/...art-campaign-to-destroy-surveillance-cameras/



> German activists are attempting to destroy security cameras in anticipation of the European Police Congress in Berlin in February, according to Michael Ebeling, an opponent of public surveillance writing for France 24′s *The Observers*.
> The group organizing the actions, CAMOVER, believe such cameras lead police to discriminate and use stereotypes in search of criminals and criminal activity. They are encouraging people to*participate* in the “game” until Feb. 19, when the congress convenes.




http://www.youtube.com/embed/9GCsd2TJKjQ


----------



## the jester (Jan 17, 2013)

i want one of those mega spray cans!!! i wonder if its a modified bear mace spray can???


----------

